# goose calling



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just bought a new short reed goose call, and i cant seem to get it to sound like a canadian, it sounds more like a snow. I was hoping somebody on here would have some pointers for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

What brand of short reed?


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

is this your first time blowin a short reed?? (they are much different than a flute) if not then you may have to tune the call. what brand is it?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a winglock short reed delrin. And yes it is the first short reed that i have blown. I'm used to the flutes.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It sounds like a snow goose because you are not getting any buzz or voice into the call. Short reeds need more than just air to sound correct. You want your call to work try saying grrr -unk. Say the words(voice,vibration) and give it some air at the same time. good luck


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nevermind about helping with the calling, my dog just chewed it up :******:. Thanks anyways Old Hunter. Maybe ill just stick with my flute.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

AHH Mans Best Friend!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, man that really blows! :lol:

Don't get discouraged though. Even with the set-back you're going to want to learn how to work a short-reed. I bet the dog would have a tougher time with acrylic, just something to think about on your next purchase. :wink:


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

joster knows....


----------

